# Famous Cigar Quotes



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

"The enjoyment of a cigar after a hard week gives me a feeling of well-being and relaxation that a Valium could not match. While there may be a more ideal form of stress reduction, I haven't yet discovered anything else as effective and easy." - Lou Gehrig

"A woman is an occasional pleasure but a cigar is always a smoke." - Groucho Marx

"I am sure there are many things better than a good cigar, but right now, I can't think of what they might be." - Richard Carleton

"There are two things a man never forgets... his first love and his first cigar." - John Bain

"Heaven is a large Havana Cigar with black coffee for breakfast" - Rev. Thaddeus Birchard

"Cigars are the perfect complement to an elegant lifestyle" - George Sand

"A good Havana is one of the best pleasures I know" - Somerset Maugham

"Eating and sleeping are the only activities that should be allowed to interrupt a man's enjoyment of his cigar." - Mark Twain.

"Only fine cigars are worth smoking and only men who smoke fine cigars are worth kissing." - Joan Collins 

"Given the choice between a woman and a cigar, I will always choose the cigar" - Groucho Marx

"If smoking cigars is not permitted in heaven, I won't go" - Mark Twain

"A good Cuban cigar closes the door to the vulgarities of the world." - Franz Liszt

"Sometimes a cigar is merely a cigar" - Sigmund Freud

"I smoke in moderation - only one cigar at a time." - Mark Twain


"The end of a good smoke is a little saddening. In some regard, it's a bit like losing a best friend who had time to sit and listen." - Zen Warrior


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

"Put that Lonsdale back into your pants and get a real Predidente out of the humidor." -M.L.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Now that is one i had not heard Matt :r Who's M.L.?

Here's a few more:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7250&highlight=QUOTES

_____
rm


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Long time no post aahagel. glad to see you back

T


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Just read my sig line below.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks Pete... good to be around again.


----------



## linusvanpelt (Jan 19, 2004)

"Somebody get me a Montecristo and a coffee!!" -- Fairy Godmother in "Shrek 2"


----------

